# Poll of The Month #3: Mozart's compositions - Period or Modern performances?



## Lord Lance (Nov 4, 2013)

The age old debate. What is your preference for Mozart: Period or modern?


----------



## Jeff W (Jan 20, 2014)

I voted period, but modern instruments sound good to me too!


----------



## DaDirkNL (Aug 26, 2013)

Period for most works.


----------



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

I voted Modern. I occasionally listen to Period, but I find I'm happier listening to Bohm, Szell, Bernstein, Klemperer, etc. For me they inject more character into their interpretations which makes them more enjoyable for me on repeated listens.


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

Modern.
no contest.


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

For me modern
If I may give as my example Karajan with the late symphonies 
The passion and energy he injects and therefore the sound of this 'big band' Mozart I find outstanding


----------



## LancsMan (Oct 28, 2013)

I'm voting modern here. In Baroque music (other than keyboard) I much prefer period - but in Mozart I prefer modern. I do listen to some performances on period instruments, and enjoy them but find myself preferring modern instruments for repeated listening.


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

I don't know. Modern can be Marriner or Mackerras, Furtwangler or Bernstein. I like lean and energetic, but it doesn't have to be modern instruments.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Period. No contest.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Jeff W said:


> I voted period, but modern instruments sound good to me too!


That's exactly where I'm at as well concerning classical period music.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

When it comes Mozart, his music requires more subtlety from a performer to get me interested, so I lean toward modern.


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

Voted period cuz I think it brings out the most of pre-romantic music, this said, what instruments are used is always of much less importance than the interpretative ideas that the conductor/musicians employ!

/ptr


----------



## maestro267 (Jul 25, 2009)

I don't like him at all.


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

With Krips, Bohm, Davis, Klemperer, Beecham, Benstein and Marriner available on modern instruments, its a no brainer for me.


----------



## wrycker (Mar 12, 2014)

As Haydn man says, modern, specially with Karajan.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Yo! *Mostly Modern* here. A couple of Jacobs, Hogwood recs. exceptions. :tiphat:


----------



## Tristan (Jan 5, 2013)

I don't care much for period performances. I certainly don't want to hear Mozart's piano concerti on a fortepiano, even if that is what they were written for, as it has a far inferior sound to that of the piano.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Tristan said:


> I don't care much for period performances. I certainly don't want to hear Mozart's piano concerti on a fortepiano, even if that is what they were written for, as it has a far inferior sound to that of the piano.


Sometimes Mozart concertos on the fortepiano can be quite good. I'm very fond of the recordings by Arthur Schoonderwoerd. A new, different, and enjoyable way of hearing these.


----------

